# cheap (free) phone calls from India to UK mobiles?



## Rockstar11 (Jan 7, 2008)

how can i make cheap (free) phone calls from India to UK mobiles? 
mobile to mobile or PC to mobile. 
plzz help
thanks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 7, 2008)

hello ???
plzz koi to reply karo yaar...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 8, 2008)

bump...... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20a.gif


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 8, 2008)

Try gizmo call 
*www.gizmoproject.com/call-out.html
 once it was free
now u can call 8hrs with just 390/- to uk


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 9, 2008)

hello thanks for the reply *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/34a.gif
8hrs with just 390/- to uk *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif wooow really cheap yaar
but india mein se Gizmo call out credit kaise buy kar sakte hai??? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

any free calls n stuff to the gulf?


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow thats nice

try to use skype..


----------



## vandit (Jan 9, 2008)

Use migg33 or globe7...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 9, 2008)

wow *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 9, 2008)

Cant i make it something from my cell without donwloading any s/w..

mig and gizmo are not comatible to my cell phone...


----------



## Ecko (Jan 9, 2008)

How about iCall
*www.icall.com
Just take a look


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ecko said:


> How about iCall
> *www.icall.com
> Just take a look




hmm... okay
thanks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 13, 2008)

piyush gupta said:


> Cant i make it something from my cell without donwloading any s/w..
> 
> mig and gizmo are not comatible to my cell phone...





try Jajah

1.	Type in your phone number
2.	Type in your friends phone number
3.	Click "CALL"

Your phone will ring -
pick up -
start talking!
Advantages: No needs of software and free calls to some countries


```
www.jajah.com
```


----------



## superboysahil (Mar 25, 2008)

Skype ?


----------



## johncutts (Jul 4, 2008)

*Cheap phone calls to India from UK?*

Want to make cheap calls to India from Uk? Then start using the Juvino services to get rid of tension to pay huge call bills. Fabulous and excellent service to call to India daily as much you wish without the worry of huge international call bills. I like this service hope you too, that goes great distances to bring closer to all your loved once.


----------



## raksrules (Jul 4, 2008)

I use Jajah for US Calls. I keep crediting my account with 10$ every time it is on the verge of getting over. I pay thru my credit card. Its the best option i find as of now. Call charges for US are 3.63 rupees per minute. But i can talk at leisure from my home.

I would have used yahoo or skype but my connection is pathetic to say the least.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey rak007! I really need help from you man. I'm trying to see if I can make calls to US. What's the kind of speed that you get for the net? How does this jajah think work?


----------



## raksrules (Jul 7, 2008)

@ajayritik

Jajah is not for a PC to Phone calling service. It is like they provide calling over Voip but the last mile connection is through our normal landline / mobile network.
Its like you have a to deposit money into your account through credit card / internet banking etc. Then you can select your phone number and the other number you want to call (these things can be changed). Now you need to login to their website and you can see the credit available in your account. Then give the source (your) number and the number (US/UK etc) that you want to call and press the CALL Button. Hereafter inter connection is not needed at least from the calling perspective. In few seconds you will receive a call on your cell phone (or for that matter whichever source number you have given) and the number flashing on your screen will be the destination# Now you can pick the phone and talk with the person and simply hangup after that. Again check your balance on the website and it will less than previous. I have to pay $0.07/min fir India to US Calling. You see even with a bad internet connection you can make calls since your connection will be used only for call initiation and not for the actual call.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 9, 2008)

What would be the cheapest way for someone calling from US to India using phone?


----------



## raksrules (Jul 9, 2008)

Calling card i suppose. My brother takes a 5$ calling card and he gets something like 40 minutes i suppose. I am not very sure though


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info Rakesh! Actually one of my friends had also bought a Reliance Calling Card from here when he went to US. It costed him Rs 1000 and he got talk time of around 180 minutes which comes out to be around Rs 5 per minute. But I found out from somewhere that there are some other cards or ways in which it costs us less than Rs 5. Can you check with your brother on this?


----------



## gopz (Oct 9, 2008)

Guys, any updates? Since this is a really old thread...I wanted to know the cheapest way to call UK mobiles (no landline) from India

Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## antz.bin (Nov 4, 2008)

skype has its monthly talk plans for major developed countries. Skype is the best option. You even get a local no. of UK for other ppl to call you from a regular phone. in their unltd plan they give 10000 minutes calling (so not unltd after all) but as good as unltd.. saamne wala bor ho jaayega

as for jajah... some mobile ops in india are offering UK calls for as low as Rs1.5/min so i dont see the point of using jajah


----------



## shaheer63 (Nov 21, 2008)

can you tell us how to make free calls to uae mobile

Thanks


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 23, 2008)

shaheer63 said:


> can you tell us how to make free calls to uae mobile
> 
> Thanks


Dude as far as I know there isn't any software or any application that will allow you to make calls to UAE for free using the net.


----------



## Spawn Freak (Nov 23, 2008)

Skype rocks....!!!!

Unlimited calls worldwide @ $12.95/month

Unlimited calls to landlines in 21 European countries.
Call any time of the day, any day of the week @ $5.95/month 

Unlimited Country (Select any country) @ $5.95/month

isnt it WOW!


----------

